# Conexion inalambrica de dos PC por algun puerto



## Evjair (Nov 20, 2005)

Conexion inalambrica de dos PC por algun puerto 
Bueno, ojala me puedan ayudar, diran que este tema no deberia estar en telematica y comunicaciones pero lo es, debido a que aunque la conexion de dos PC por puerto serie o por algun otro es sencilla, yo tengo que conectarlos inalambricamente, es decir, tengo que crear una pequeña "red" inalambrica entre dos PC para transmitir datos (diseñando los transmisores y receptores, para esto pensaba usar dos modems usando los XR2206 y XR2211, acoplados a un ASAI para el transmisor y un radio comercial para el receptor).

Diran, pero bueno cual es la duda, pues mi duda es la siguiente, como lo hago ?, e estado averiguando y para conectar por ejemplo por el puerto serie, y para no tener problemas unos un "null cable", eso esta bien cuando se requiere hacer la transmision por medios fisicos, pero como se deberia conectar para una transmision inalambrica ?. Ojala y tambien me puedan ayudar para el puerto paralelo, o tal vez para la tarjeta de red, etc... cualquier ayuda sera agradecida..


----------



## MaMu (Nov 22, 2005)

Buscas distancia como punto fundamental o solo algun tipo de Tx-Rx por ejemplo, usando puerto paralelo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Evjair (Nov 23, 2005)

En realidad busco un sistema Tx-Rx, pero que tenga una buena potencia de radiacion (no mas de 150mW <- obligacion del proyecto), para que alcance una buena distancia


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 23, 2005)

Puedes usar los modulos seriales TLP434 y RLP434 que trabajan a 434MHz con una potencia cercana a los 150mW

Lee el siguiente tema en donde se habla de estos modulos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about655.html

Saludos.


----------



## albertocasatti (Feb 15, 2006)

una alternativa es utilizar los modulos rs232 de maxstream que te dan un alcance de 90 metros, yo lo probé y hasta 60 metros andan bien de la misma empresa podes obtener los modulos 1.5Mbps que son mas costoso.

http://maxstream.net/


----------



## Jeannenina (May 14, 2009)

hola... yo tambien necesito hacer una conexion inalambrica.. la idea del trabajo es que al computador le lleguen señales vitales... de circuitos (por ejemplo el electrocardiograma), despues q la señal este en mi computador... enviar esta información al otro pc tanto inalambrica como alambrica... 

no se como hacerlo... nada nada... asi q si me pueden ayudar... explicandome paso a paso lo q debo hacer....


----------



## albertocasatti (May 15, 2009)

hola,

si entendi bien, la adquisicion de datos llega a un ordenador y desde alli necesitas enviarlas a cualquier otro ordenador.

lo mas simple es utilizar un ruter wifi, al estilo de los linksys g54, con ellos puedes tener una conexion banda ancha entre ordenadores y en algunos casos hasta 1km.

ahora que si lo que necesitas es conectar un microcontrolador con una pc, necesitas un transmisor de rf como el TWS-BS-4 para recibir datos deberias utilizar un RWS-371, para mas seguridad en los datos podrias usar XBee o algun par de transmisores de alta gama.

dependiendo de que necesites hacer es lo que tendras que utilizar

saludos


----------



## Jeannenina (May 15, 2009)

sii... es q hasta ahora tengo la señal de la temperatura y este me llega al hyperterminal por medio del serial... ahora esa señal en teoria debe llegar es a visual basic... eso tampoco lo se... y despues enviarla ya sea alambrica o inalambricamente... el problema es que van a entrar 3 señales a mi computador transmisor... esta señal se tx al otro computador y obviamente debe llegar la misma información... es decir al programa en el q lo envie... 

la cuestion es q no se nada de como hacer la parte alambrica ni inalambrica... entonces si me puedes explicar mas detalladamente lo q debo hace...

te agradezcoo...


----------



## albertocasatti (May 16, 2009)

bien, ya tenemos la base por lo menos.

la información te llega a una aplicacion visual basic la cual se la denomina servidor de datos, de esta hay distribuirla a N PC que seran los clientes.

para ello necesitas si lo haces con cables, placas de red, y un hub. en caso que lo hagas de forma inalambrica necesitas un ruter WIFI como te mencione con anterioridad, en este caso uno por cada PC.

en cuanto al software, mucho no puedo ayudarte porque no programo en VB, pero aca hay un link de como utilizar clientes servidores 

http://www.elguruprogramador.com.ar...isual-basic-utilizando-el-control-winsock.htm

para armar y configurar las redes deberias buscar información al respecto o alguien que maneje mejor el tema, no es mi caso.

espero que te sirva la información.


suerte


----------

